# Questions regarding spouse and child visa



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi there,
I am currently working in johannesburg on criticall skills for 5 years duration.
i want to know , if i can apply temporary residency visa for my spouse and child and my child can study in school on that visa.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Hi,

Your questions:

1. Your dependants (including your spouse and child) can apply for visitor visa in accordance with 11(1) (b) of Immigration Act to acompany you to work in SA;

2. If you dependant (your spouse/kids) wants to work or study in SA, they have to apply for work/study visa.

Sugguest you consider applying for Permanent Residency as soon as possible on your Critical Skill Status 27 (b). It will usually take 6 months or so. After you get it, your dependants will enjoy a lot of benefits through you, such as local tuition fee for your kid rather than the international tuition fee. It will also be much easier to your spouse to get a work visa.


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks a ton for your quick response.

Is it preferable to take guidance from Immigration consultants for PRP and spouse/child visa , because they charge a lot of money for the services.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Man12345 said:


> Thanks a ton for your quick response.
> 
> Is it preferable to take guidance from Immigration consultants for PRP and spouse/child visa , because they charge a lot of money for the services.


Hi,

It's a tricky question.

I think it really depends. Do you have any previous experience in applying for visa yourself?

But first things first, go and check VFS's website and see if you can handle the requirements yourself.

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/index.html

Please do remember you need to meet all the requirements set by the local embassy/consult in your country as well.

If you think that the requirements are overwhelmingly difficult to fullfill all by yourself, looking for prefessional help might be a right move.


----------

